# Minolta SRT101 original unboxing numbers matching



## WW2JAKE (Jun 21, 2016)

Got this today for my birthday, a Minolta SRT101 in the original box, possibly unused? no dust in it or on the lenses doesn't look like it was ever used and if it was then possibly only one roll of film went through it. I thought it was cool to have the original box that the numbers match to the lens and body. plus the inspection sticker ect. so felt like sharing.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jun 21, 2016)

That's awesome!   Gotta love N.O.S!  With so many being produced there has to be a few left on the shelves somewhere.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 21, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## WW2JAKE (Jun 22, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> That's awesome!   Gotta love N.O.S!  With so many being produced there has to be a few left on the shelves somewhere.


Oh I do love N.O.S.! I wonder how many are out there? I might never know the answer but I'm glad this one is mine! I don't even want to use it haha


----------



## chuasam (Jun 22, 2016)

This is mint or near mint but not NOS.


----------



## WW2JAKE (Jun 22, 2016)

either way I still love it


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 22, 2016)

I unboxed one one those SRT-101 cameras many years ago, my first SLR. I say go use your new camera, I would just use a different strap and keep the original in the box.

I had a slightly newer model MC lens with the rubber knobs on the lens and it was a Rokkor-X which I think was just a designation for the US market. I also did not have the ASA/DIN dial on the back, and besides changing the strap the only other modification I made was to glue on a film box-top holder. My camera came with a black camera case which I also removed after about the first week as it made the camera feel much too big.

The auto-indexing and CLC meter made the Nikon F look like a dinosaur in comparison. The DOF preview button and mirror-lock-up were were useful and also helped me along in learning photography at the time and features I still like to have on my cameras. Not having a hot-shoe also led me into off-camera flash early on.

Overall a nice sample of this classic camera, I expect the occasional use would be better for the camera than having it sit on a shelf. I would not use the original strap, its nothing fancy and will show wear faster than anything else.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 22, 2016)

Very nice! You don't too often find a camera with its original lens and the box (looking at the sticker it probably was used but put back for safekeeping). Have fun using your Minolta. (hint, hint) It's been cooped up! lol take it out for a spin.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

Very nice.  It looks unused but it has been unboxed once.  The body and items used to come in clear plastic bags like the one in the top photo.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't believe they came with the eye cup, either, or at least my father's didn't.  Still a great find.


----------



## WW2JAKE (Jun 22, 2016)

snowbear said:


> I don't believe they came with the eye cup, either, or at least my father's didn't.  Still a great find.


I didnt think so either, but it has a cut out for it as you see so I guess it must have?

also note that it appears this camera was originally purchased from a Walgreens.


----------



## WW2JAKE (Jun 23, 2016)

also, one of the reasons I don't particularly want to use it is because I have a 2nd fully functioning SRT101 which is also in great condition so I figure I'd opt to use it instead.

My other SRT101


 


Side by side...


----------



## annamaria (Jun 25, 2016)

Pretty neat find!! Enjoyed looking at it.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (Jul 15, 2016)

That is a classic.  One of the most popular SLR's of its time.  I was sad to see Konica/Minolta exit the camera business a decade ago.  Congratulations on a nice camera.


----------

